# localhost access denied +prompt for name and password



## Plavy

Hi there
I have just installed iis and Front page 2003 web extensions but when I tried to open my browser and type localhost I was not allowed to view that page even though I am admin and then I had to type username and password, which I did but it was wrong.When I went to w3School or world wide web consortium and tried to practice some asp files I could not do it.I did create virtual server in my pc it is there but I cannot access local host so after I have created my web page I will not be able to test them or if I connect them with a database I will not be able to view it.
Thanks for any advice given


----------



## Susan528

I do not know if this will help. 

I could not open my website on localhost without being prompted. I used to be able to. I could not open the site through Frontpage on http://localhost. The following solved my problem:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/891822

Also I received following advice from Ron Symonds - Microsoft MVP (FrontPage)


> Have you installed IE7?
> If so, (and this may work anyway)
> In Internet Explorer
> Tools->Internet Options
> Security Tag
> Click "Local Intranet"
> Click "Custom Level"
> Scroll down to the bottom to the User Authorisation section
> Select "Automatic Logon with current User Name and password"
> Click OK, Click Yes
> 
> You may need to add Localhost to the Intranet zone - if so click the
> Sites button and Advanced link.
> 
> Click OK
> --


----------

